# Deep Fryer btu



## maged (Jul 2, 2011)

hi to all

i have two restaurant same kind of potato same ways to precook my fries one work with 3 deep fryr 115 btu natrule gas and my fries are perfect costumer Kipp coming back for

2 place 2deep fryer 115 BTU propane i do precook on and fry master 100 BTU propane and the fries good but not to die for same potato same oil is mixed canola and shorting change oil weekly

note 2ND store consume less oil compare to first one i assume because the volume of fries

question is 15 BTU more are making any difference or natural gas vs propane

thanks


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll just figure that your pre frying your fries, holding until you get an order and then using the final step to crisp the fry.........Am I on Mark ???.................If that is the case, the first part is frying the French Fry on a low temp to cook the FF through. The second part could be that your fryer is not recovering fast enough to get the crispness you desire. I would raise the temp of the lower BTU fryer to a higher temp on the second frying, so if it drops in temp it will still be high enough to crisp the FF to your desired crispness..................I would also get a Fryer Thermometer to check and make sure they are calibrated properly.................................ChefBillyB


----------



## maged (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for your reply yes i precook at 300 f for 6 minutes in small batches let it cool go to my fridge tell need it and cook at 350 tell get crispy i have candy thermometer and my precook fryer drop till 250 f in both of the restaurant do you think propane vs natural gas has an effect on this or it just my BTU Oslo i will try to fry at 375 wonder if it will effect my oil

thanks

sorry for my English i am french


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Dropping down to 250 degrees would be a problem during the final cooking, I would turn up the fryer until it meets the results you want for desired crispness. You don't need to worry about the precook temp, it's just raising the finish cooking temp. The recovery time is important for the final cook/crisping of the French Fry, the higher the BTU the faster it is. The oil should still be OK at 375 degrees, if that still to low then bring it up 5 degrees and keep testing until it works.............Don't worry about your English, your doing great.................Best of luck...............take care...............ChefBillyB


----------



## maged (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks chefbilly i will try and let you know thanks


----------



## monroeweiss (Jun 9, 2011)

The BTU's will define Recovery time.

Whether Propane or Ng is irrelevant-it's all about recovery temp.

105,000 btu's seems to be common for economy fryers (and who has Bucks for high-end models?)

365 to 370is great cooking temp.-Lower temps will result in grease laden foods.

I have never had a fryer drop temp more than 15 degrees (loading with frozen product)-what your Load-out!-do not overload the fryer-it will work against you.

...and filter your Oil after every shift-save you Oil cost and give consistent quality product-Pet Peeve is crudy oil and the off flavor it imparts...


----------



## maged (Jul 2, 2011)

hi i am now at 360  and temperature drop 335 and its small batch not even frozen food just cold fries

how do you filter after every shift its built in option on your fryer

if yes witch system are good for filtering i do it manually

thanks


----------

